# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Галерея

## Рон

В разделе "Другое" есть весьма популярная тема "Портрет участника форума", в которой участники форума выкладывают свои фотографии. Но я думаю, что галерея, интегрированная в форум, была бы удобнее :)
К сожалению, сам не использую движок phpBB, и с модами галерей посему не знаком, но поиск в гугле выдал приемлемую, на мой взгляд, галерею - Photo Gallery 0.1.0.
Возможно, это лишнее - тогда прошу не судить строго :)

----------


## NoNaMe

Незнай, меня всё и так устраивает

----------


## Freezer2007

мож лучше переместить фоты,в способы? Чтоб случайные пользователи не палили. Как-никак у некоторых могут начатся проблемы если их узнают.

----------


## Wolf

а вот то чтобы постороние не видели, это действительно *стоит сделать*

----------


## Freezer2007

можно ещё один скрытый раздел зделать

----------


## NoNaMe

> а вот то чтобы постороние не видели, это действительно *стоит сделать*


 Согласен, неплохая идея.

----------


## fallen_angel

Я за, господа.

----------


## blooddrakon

Я тоже пожалуй отдам свой голос.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А я, если честно, смысла в этом не вижу...Точно также не может быть гарантии, что прямо сейчас, прямо на форуме нет твоих знакомых....поэтому в чем резон прятаться?
Например, я под этим ником везде, других у меня нет....Поэтому меня узнают все всегда и везде!)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А я, если честно, смысла в этом не вижу...Точно также не может быть гарантии, что прямо сейчас, прямо на форуме нет твоих знакомых....поэтому в чем резон прятаться?
Например, я под этим ником везде, других у меня нет....Поэтому меня узнают все всегда и везде!)

----------


## grey

Проблема банальна - у меня интернет тормоз. Я базу 8 метров переносил на другой сервер 2 дня, поэтому Photo Gallery устанавливать не стал.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

может тогда ещё одного админа с нормальным инетом?

----------


## оригами

у меня такой вопрос...как крепить туда фотографии? у меня что-то не выходит..(
может потому что я новичек?

----------


## zmejka

оригами, загружаешь на Радикал, копируешь вторую строчку "картинка в тексте" сюда. и все. 
по другому не знаю )

----------


## Snape

Радикал - давно и сильно загаженный троянами фотохост. Уж лучше http://imageshost.ru/ или http://hostingkartinok.com/ - там тоже начинается процесс понемногу, но именно что понемногу.

----------


## zmejka

Snape, и какой вред от них будет форуму? ну или компу?

----------


## Snape

Форуму - никакого, разумеется. Да и современному компу "навредить" (сжечь его программно, например) уже невозможно. Вред только конечному юзверю - какой автор трояна напишет, такой и будет. Чаще всего трояны воруют те или иные пароли - начиная от того же вконтактика, и в идеале заканчивая паролями от электронных кошельков.

----------


## zmejka

Snape, ого о_О  ну, я же чайник в этом (((

----------


## оригами

как и ожидалось все просто...мне подсказали такой вариант
открыть тэг картинки буквами img в квадратных скобках, далее указать ссылку на картинку, потом закрыть тэг картинки буквами "/img" - вместо кавычек - квадратные скобки.
если кавычки заменить на квадратные скобки, то вставится картинка.
[img]ссылка на фото[/img]

----------

